# 2009 Sentra FE+



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Is it difficult to change the Mass Air Flow Sensor out in a 2009 Sentra?

TIA

Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not hard at all. Unplug it, remove two, small bolts and slide it out of the housing. Reverse to install. Make sure you it install it in the right direction. You "may" need to do an idle air relearn once installed, which can be a little tricky if you don't have a capable scan tool to do it. There is a manual method to do it, but it can sometimes be hard to complete. FYI, Rockauto.com sells a Hitachi MAS for $80+shipping; Hitachi is the OE supplier of the part to Nissan.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks SMJ999SMJ!


----------

